# snowshoe questions.



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking at my beaver trapping plans this year I think adding snowshoes to muy equiptment list could help me get to some remote areas I have only assessed from a distance. Trouble is I have never had a pair on my feet ever. Can anyone discuss pros, cons, of their use? Advantages of new (metal) or old (wood). I am a total novice to anything snowshoe related. Suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Metal is the way to go. A lot lighter, the bindings are a ton better, crampons, etc.

Get a decent pair though: Atlas or Tubbs only. Don't buy any Yukon Charlies. I bought a pair for the wife two years ago and the platform cracked in numerous spots....they wouldn't replace them. I bought her a $225 pair of Atlas's to match mine and not looking back. Buy quality first and you won't be dissapointed.

As for wood, put it this way, Iverson's went out of bussiness a year or two ago because no one is buying wood anymore. That's saying something. On another note, a new owner is reopening soon. If you really want wood, go with Iversons. A modified bear paw will suit you well.

I have the Atlas 10 series.......awesome!!!

Correction: I have the 12 Series, but the 10's would suit you good.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mike
I trapped beaver for years using a pair of wood Alaskan style shoes, 10 X 56. The alaskans are a couple inches narrower than Mains or Michigans making it easier to walk with them. I went to them when I broke through a drifted over cedar snag over a half mile from the road and got my bear paws stuck in the branches. It took me 20 minutes to get out of that predicament with a severely wrenched back.
I went to my buddy's sport shop in town an bought my alaskans and have never looked back. After you get used to using them you will have no problem getting around in the thickest of swamps. It is really not that hard to turn 180* and go back if you get to a spot that you can not get through.
You will be told that these modern little shoes are all you need. I guess they are if you only use them on crusted hard packed snow but that is not the case with the snow in beaver swamps. Even if it is crusty I doubt that they will hold you up if you get on a drifted over downed tree like i did with my bear paws.
I also went to using a kids sled to haul my basket and beaver. Takes most of the work out of hauling the heavy trapps and critters around.
There is another thread on here discussing the merits of the different types of shoes.
Tom


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to patrol the czech and east German borders in snow shoes and skis. You are going to find some new muscles you didnt think you had.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Good stuff so far guys. Can't wait to try some out, but I am positive I won't be dropping 200 + dollars into them : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

If you want a cheper pair to try, check out sportsmans guide they have a set of military snow shoes for around $40.00.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Bassmastergm said:


> If you want a cheper pair to try, check out sportsmans guide they have a set of military snow shoes for around $40.00.


Seems like I saw some bigger shoes in on of the adds I get from them a while back. Metal frame and synthetic webbing. 12x 46 if I remember right.

Mike, to bad we are so far apart as I would let you try mine out. BTW is my old buddy, Steve, still pulling teeth up there?


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a pair of the cheap ones and they held up really good last season for me. Im a big dude also...6'2" and 275 lbs they handled my weight and pack for several miles day after day... Also did tons of rabbit hunting chasing bunny into the thick swamps with no problem. 

The pair I have are the Yukon Charlies...No problems as of yet... I am sure there are better ones but I was a newbie last season with shoes and they worked fine. I can see myself upgrading though...Picked mine up at sams club pretty cheap. 50 or 60 bucks i think...Good Luck.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

That's funny I spent good money on a nice pair of tubbs and broke two pair of the same ones, they sent me a new pair and those broke also, but lasted a lot longer than the first pair. When my second pair broke I was in the middle of the season in a pinch so I spent like $77 for a pair of Yukon Charlies from Wal Mart and I am still wearing them to this day and it has been two years+. Work just as well as my tubbs and have lasted way longer and they have been through extreme conditions. Those that know me well know the terrain I trap with them and hunt with them.

I would definately not go with wooden ones, in my opinion they are a thing of the past. Get metal ones with the pivot rod though or the backs flip up on every step. 

My point is you don't always have to spend a lot of money to get a decent pair of shoes. I use 9X30 and I weight just under 200 lbs but with winter cloths and gear around 230-240 and they hold me up just fine. I too once thought wooden were great until I tried out the new style and I will never go back. You will get a lot of opinions, so try them out and decide what is perfect for you. I have been very happy with my CHEAP Yukon Charlies from Walmart, never thought they would hold up like they have, got way more than my moneys worth. My brother has a pair of cabelas aluminum frame 9X30 also and have lasted many years. OT


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Like Mulitbeard I like the 10X56 Alaskan's, but as mentioned in another response...they can break. You also have to coat the lacing from time to time with marine spar or something similar to help keep the rawhide lacing from getting wet and sagging, making travel a little more trouble.

The magnesium framed military 10 x 56 snowshoes with plastic coated cable lacing are as tough as they get and they are as nice as wooden Alaskan's for traveling, but a little noiser. The military snowshoes in the current Sportsmen's Guide catalog arre not he same...they are the same dimensions as the Michigan style snowshoes. They would likely work well on the trapline and they would not break. For whatever its worth, I like the Bob Maki rubber bindings the best. Do a Google search if you want ot check them out. $35.00 last time I looked.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

I have several pair but probably use the Tubbs the most If I'm doing allot of walking and Iverson&#8217;s with Maki bindings if I'm taking them on and off often.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Since I don't know much about beaver trapping in the snow take this for whats its worth 

All the opinions are great and even though multibeard is a dinosaur and likes the wooden ones I still respect him. :evil:

Actually my wife has a set of wooden shoes similar to his and they are great for breaking trail in fresh powder but they stay on the wall these days in favor of the aluminum frames. If I had to bust a trail in and back out I would take them down though. The reason I prefer the aluminum ones is the way you can pivot and move on them. Often times I don't even take them off to make a set. 

I own these ones from Cabelas in the 9x30. 9X30s

My wife owns these ones in smaller size and I think if I had it to do again I would buy them for myself in the 9x30 9x30's

The reason being is I like the way the bindings clip better. That said mine have been through hell and back and held up perfectly so maybe I would not buy hers...

The real reason I am recommending Cabelas is that they stand being the product 100% for 100 bucks you will get a set of shoes and if a year later you run them over with the snowmobile like I did and send them back to them with a note telling them you did it. They will send you a new pair just like they did for me! Yep they did I could not believe it when they showed up. I just asked them to straighten them.

Anything with their name on they will stand behind if you have a problem, with it. Not that I suggest you run them over to test it.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I have always heard that it takes a lot of work from not so commonly used muscle groups. That is part if the plan though. Still having trouble with the 30 lbs of baby weight I put on...my wife lost hers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

What steve are you reffering to multibeard?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

mhodnettjr said:


> What steve are you reffering to multibeard?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Tozer the dentist.


Brandon, if my Canadian made shoes were going to break they would have done so long ago. They have had every type of stress imaginable put on them. I just looked at them. They appear to be made of Oak. the cross stretchers are heavier tham most wooden shoes I have seen.

{quote}Ottertrapper I would definately not go with wooden ones, in my opinion they are a thing of the past. Get metal ones with the pivot rod though or the backs flip up on every step.{quote}

Humm must be the bindings were not properly installed as I never had that problem with my 10X56's. The toe hole is there to allow you foot to pivot and not pick up the shoes. I did have problems with my old bear paws flopping around with every step being you picked up the whole shoe with every step due to there being no tail to make the shoe track.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Multibeard,

Nope bindings were properly installed and came on the shoe, and yes I have used bob maki bindings and in my opinion they aren't very good especially with hip boots on. They didn't work well for me and aluminums do, the strapping or clip system on them is great.

I am not here to argue snowshoes just stating my opinions is all. Like I said in my post you will get a lot of opinions and that is all it is. 

For those that think wood are great, I am glad you like them. I too was like that until I tried the aluminum frame snowshoes out. But again this is an opinion not trying to hurt feelings.

OT


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

My insurance doesn't cover Dr. Tozer so I have to go elsewhere for dental care. He is still practicing here in town though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Just another opinion- I have had a pair of 10-56 traditional (wooden) showshoes for about 28 years and really like them. I bought a new pair of the high tech shoes last year and went back to my wooden ones. I like the way the wooden shoes track with the long tails, they stay straight with no effort when I walk. I have no more trouble getting around in tight places with the traditional shoes than I do with the aluminum ones. 

I really like the bindings on the new models.

Gary


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

All good feedback everyone, thanks again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I've used both wood & aluminum types. I like the aluminum better.....easier to walk on with the pivot rod & crampons. The binding system is easy to use also. The plastic cracked on the decking of my L.L. Bean shoes after one season, and I returned them. They gave me a full refund with no problems. Good Luck!


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

I have two pair of Iversons, both wolverine (MI) style. One pair is rawhide the other synthetics (cant remember what its called).

Sad that they are out of business. These pairs are over 8 years old, they only get used 4 times a year average. Love the wood.

Only problem I have ever had is a rivet broke on the bindings. I was still able to use them, just had to miss a loop.

I definatly would consider a pair of metal ones tho' seem to pack better and take up less space.

At the nature center in Holland, MI they have a snowshoe making class. I think they make the alaskan style. But this would be the way to go, by making them one would be able to repair them.

Bow Hunter Brandon - when did hell freeze over, not to doubt you but I thought a Lions super bowl would happen at the same time..... :evilsmile


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

For what it's worth, it depends on the conditions you will be encountering. I deal with alot of that fluffy lake effect crap up in Canada brook trout fishing. Snow so fluffy a snowmobile is about useless in without a broke trail. stuff up to your tits. The bigger the shoe the better. Metal or wood it does'nt matter to me. Although I find that the metal will freeze more than the wood when in contact with slush. 

I have a pair of Iversons that I have had for over 30 years and will not go up there without them. They have saved me many times.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Cant go wrong with Atlas or Tubbs. You can find them pretty cheap on e-bay. I bought a pair of lightly used Atlas for $50 earlier this fall. Brand new they were around $200. Make sure you get the right size for your weight.


----------

